
An open source cross-platform to-do list and calendar app with cloud integration - istotex
https://github.com/pasimako/agitodo
======
wand3r
Finally, a to-do app AND calendar; been waiting for this. Getting sick of
people saying SV never tackles hard problems.

Kidding aside; nice job OP. Appreciate the hard work and xplatform is nice.
Cheers

~~~
istotex
Hey, thanks for the kind words!

------
waterfirezero
very clean and concise code! By the way, I ran the servere node index.js then
run the qt app, it is just a blank page? Is there any missing configuration I
should do?

~~~
istotex
Node and Qt are separate builds. You don't need to run the node server before
running the Qt app. None of the builds should result in a blank page. The
instructions on Github are the steps I followed to get the builds working on
my system. It's quite possible that you need to tweak a thing or two on your
system. You should try troubleshooting.

